# 300 fourtrax rear end help please



## papasmurf (Oct 12, 2011)

need to purchase a complete rear end or good rear diff for the 300 fourtrax please message me if you have one with price.

Both of my gears are screwed and the spacers in the diff dissappeared


----------

